# M1 Garand



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone have go/no go head space gauges and throat erosion gauge for an M1 Garand in the Milton/Pensacola area.

Thanks in advanced .


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the go and field in '06 that I ordered from Midway... I will let you know when they arrive.. thought against no-go cause it could fail that and still shoot safely, just not for long..... must work with "go" and must not work with "field" seemed like bottom line to me.... I think my dad has a no-go laying around his place somewhere anyway...

Clint


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Clint


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Stopped by Pensacola Lock and Gun on Garden St today, a big thanks to Rick for checking out the Garand. Very knowledgeable about firearms and gave me some good information.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

T140 said:


> Stopped by Pensacola Lock and Gun on Garden St today, a big thanks to Rick for checking out the Garand. Very knowledgeable about firearms and gave me some good information.


 Have not met Rick, do you mind letting me know what the inspection cost?


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

I left M1 with him, picked it up later in afternoon, he didn't charge me, not a complete inspection just go/no go/field gauging. Like I said, great guy.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

T140 said:


> I left M1 with him, picked it up later in afternoon, he didn't charge me, not a complete inspection just go/no go/field gauging. Like I said, great guy.


less than a day turn around and no charge.....wow thats cool. Now I really feel like I talked to the wrong people when I went over there.

Glad to hear you got your project on track!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

My gauges are here now, if needed....sounds like you have taken care of it already...


----------

